# Looking for T-Top Sun Shades for 86 300zx 2+2



## indymaxima (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello,

Looking for any advice where I can find a couple of sun shades and/or how I can access the classifieds on this forum as have yet to figure that out also 

Thanks


----------



## accidentaljosh (5 mo ago)

If you have not found them already, then I would recommend you order sunshades online. There is a wide choice of them on the internet, and you can find the one that would fit your windows perfectly. 
When I wanted to find new sunshades, I ordered them from snapshades.com.au. It was a correct decision because they are still in my car and fulfill their purpose perfectly. I got two for my side windows and one big for the red windscreen. The ones I ordered online were much nicer than regular sunshades because they had additional protection from UV rays and fit the size of the window much better.


----------



## kidtrembling (3 mo ago)

I have the sun visor you need. If you want I can send it to you.
eggy car


----------

